# Painting inside Garage



## razzzu (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey guys, I've been painting for a while now but haven't painted the inside of a garage before. Obviously I'll be moving things away from the walls first and cars out. 

It's just drywall mud and tape as most garages are. 

Just running my procedure by all you pros here, so first I'll put PVA primer on the drywall, then two coats of paint. I was thinking using exterior grade paint with a light sheen. Should I paint the ceiling flat?

Your advise would be helpful!

Thanks guys!


----------



## MSJ Painting (Jan 27, 2013)

We would probably just prime and paint it all with flat ceiling paint...chb for us...unless ho wanted a sheen for the main walls...chb touches up really well for all the unavoidable scuffs that are sure to come long after you have left


----------



## pmlod (Oct 11, 2013)

Around here the garages are never finish taped like inside the house, they are always very rough. All,we have ever done was two coats of flat paint and everyone always seems happy


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Drywall is drywall weather it is in a living room or a garage. Cept. Not uncommon for builders to just flat tape the garage. U could paint it like it is or pick up where the tapers left off and full finish it. Depends on what u want to spend and what u want it to look like.

If it's my garage. I'd full finish the tape job. Fix whatever else is banged up or might be missing. For paint at least a semi-gloss but better a epoxy semi. A stripe would be reel cool. I'd paint the floor. Amorseal is all probably grey. Rubber cove base it and I'd be golden.

I never did finish mine. I got the one coat of epoxy and had to move in. Never got back to it. U got me thinking.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Over here in Australia the yellow colour of that rock/drywall would trigger alarm bells. Older gyprock when it's yellowed will bleed back through the paint.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Steve is correct. The plaster absorbs car fumes and other contaminates, so it may bleed through.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

2 good coats of primer will do. Then use your top coat


----------



## razzzu (Sep 17, 2014)

Ok, so, two coats of PVA and the final topcoat? Or should I go BIN?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

razzzu said:


> Ok, so, two coats of PVA and the final topcoat? Or should I go BIN?


If it does want to bleed the PVA won't do anything to stop it that paint won't do.
I run into boards a lot that were never painted when built. They turn that dingy brown. But they usually cover just fine with no special priming. Been my experience. The dinginess look has nothing to do with being in a garage. Then rock just turns that color after a amount of time. A lot of times in commercial back rooms, electrical closets and alike never got painted, they turn that. It covers fine.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

There's no need to over think it because it's a garage. Just treat it like any other new drywall surface. Prime it, and paint it with any quality paint and you'll be good. No need to use an exterior paint either. 

Of course if it's dirty you'll need to clean, if it's stained you'll need to Bin.


----------



## razzzu (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks everybody for the input!


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Oil or shellac prime and paint. That yellow drywall will bleed through most other primers.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

jacob33 said:


> Oil or shellac prime and paint. That yellow drywall will bleed through most other primers.


I understand your concern for the bleed, but from my experience (once), i hit it with primer twice (just because it set up so fast and it was t&m). Then I used 2 coats of ultra eggshell on the walls. No bleed through, no problems.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

If you don't want to use oil or shellac at least use a stain blocking waterbased primer. PVA I can almost say for sure will do no good for blocking that yellow.


----------



## henrygorge (Oct 25, 2014)

You just prime it and paint it with your paint. Its not neccessary to use an exterior paint. When it gets dirty, just clean it certainly.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

journeymanPainter said:


> I understand your concern for the bleed, but from my experience (once), i hit it with primer twice (just because it set up so fast and it was t&m). Then I used 2 coats of ultra eggshell on the walls. No bleed through, no problems.


I agree. If its a bleeder, I'd think the mud in the joints would have yellowed also. And I'm not seeing any of that in the picture....


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I agree. If its a bleeder, I'd think the mud in the joints would have yellowed also. And I'm not seeing any of that in the picture....


We don't tend to see that. Plaster stays white and walls stay the correct colour where the plaster joints are. Pretty sure this is a bleeder! :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Repaintpro said:


> We don't tend to see that. Plaster stays white and walls stay the correct colour where the plaster joints are. Pretty sure this is a bleeder! :thumbsup:


Hey, I've been wrong before. :yes:

Only one way to find out though. If it were my job, I'd do a test spot before I put up any finish paint. Its the only SURE way to know.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Hey, I've been wrong before. :yes:
> 
> Only one way to find out though. If it were my job, I'd do a test spot before I put up any finish paint. Its the only SURE way to know.



I have ones that look like they just wont bleed and they damn well do.....others you hit with a good wall sealer and they come out alright. 

If I was doing it I would roll a bit over plaster and wall and come back the next day to check colour.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Repaintpro said:


> We don't tend to see that. Plaster stays white and walls stay the correct colour where the plaster joints are. Pretty sure this is a bleeder! :thumbsup:


We see the same, and it doesn't seem to be related to car exhaust as others have surmised. I think it's more due to exposure to light. We see it in non-garage spaces in that situation,


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

When in doubt I stain block it out we like CS and always add https://paintscentsations.com/paint-scentsations/clean-and-crisp/clean-crisp-1-oz-packet.html . I like the Cool Linen one as well smells like dryer is going. Alloy cheaper than real vanilla extract.


----------



## razzzu (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey guys! 

I've completed the paint job in the garage. Thanks for all the input guys!

Turns out the drywall wasn't stained just tinted from the age and sun.

I hit it with one coat of PVA and two coats of topcoat.

Here are the pics, before and after:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

razzzu said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I've completed the paint job in the garage. Thanks for all the input guys!
> 
> ...


Cant tell for sure with the pics but looks like a little bleedthrough of yellowing.Is this correct? I could have never pulled this off without using some type of stainblocking primer 1st.:no:


----------



## razzzu (Sep 17, 2014)

No bleed-through. That's the lighting.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

3 coats in a garage?...........how much was the bid on that job?


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Tree fidy per coat.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Ya, three coats seems excessive. Did you sell them that job, or did they ask for it?


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I think, as much as its a garage, if I had a nice big garage like that I would want a good job as well. Not perfect.. but good.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

razzzu said:


> No bleed-through. That's the lighting.


Just harazzzing you,:whistling2:


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

Last garage I painted got graham ceramic on the walls, lol


----------

